# question sur l'app store



## greg3395 (11 Juin 2013)

bonjour, 
je suis nul sur IOS lol

j'avais un ipod touch 4 ou j'avais acheter des jeux sur mon compte apple. 
puis en 2011 , j'ai revendu mon ipod touch 4. 

récemment j'ai acheter un ipad 2. 
je me demande comment je peu retrouver mes application que j'ai acheter quand j'avait l'ipod touch 4 car je me souvient plus des jeux que j'ai acheter a l'époque. 

une autre question: 
j'ai acheter un jeu sur mon ipad 2 mais il ma pas demandé mon mot de passe. 
est t'il possible que avant de télécharger un logiciel payant , qu'il me demande mon mot de passe ?

je vous remercie


----------



## Lauange (11 Juin 2013)

bonjour

1/ Dans itunes, tu clic sur Itunes Store. En bas de page, dans la colonne "gere" tu clic sur mon compte. Saisie du mot de passe et tu va dans historique des achats puis afficher.

2/ Lors d'une installation d'appli depuis l'ipad, le mot de passe est demandé.

a+


----------



## greg3395 (11 Juin 2013)

merci je vais voir


----------

